# Welche Gaabel ist am besten für ETS -90 /2005 ?



## Team Scalpel (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo wer kann mir Tips geben für das ETS -90 Mod 2005?  

In sachen Federgabel.  

Geht da auch die neue Race von Marzocchi mit 80 mm??


----------



## blaubaer (24. Dezember 2004)

Team Scalpel schrieb:
			
		

> Geht da auch die neue Race von Marzocchi mit 80 mm??



glaub nicht das dies gut rauskommt 

beim kompletten ETSX-90 ist ja die FOX Talas RLC mit 90-130mm verbaut und wenn du eine mit nur 80mm verbaust verändert dies die geometrie ins negative ( lenkwinkel ) 

wiso eine andere gabel ?? wenns schon den teuersten rahmen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Scalpel (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
danke dir für deine schnelle antwort.

Ich will mir eins zulegen(muß mich nur noch zwischen Element und ETS entscheiden).

Und deshalb meine frage wegen der Gabel.

Habe da in der richtung was gehört (Lenkwinkel).

Geht es also nur mit Gabel mit 100 mm Federweg??  
Ich wollte gerne ne Marzocchi Race fahren .

Oder welche Gabel kann man den beim fahren senken ??  Reba/usw.??  


Kannst du mir da was zu sagen??  

Danke.


----------



## pefro (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht wäre es erstmal interessant zu hören, was Du vorhast mir dem Bike / Gabel. Wenn ich Element und 80mm Gabel lese mach ich mir so meine Gedanken, ob das ETS der passende Frame für Dich ist?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Team Scalpel (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

die frage ist berechtigt.


Möchte wieder CC fahren aber auch Marathon evt. die Transalp .

Hatte gestern das ETS 70 in der Hand gebat und war voll begeistert.

Der Händler sagte zu mir der Ideale CC und auch Marth. Rahmen.

Bin mir da auch nicht so sicher.

Hatte ihn wegen der Gabel dadraufhin angesprochen sagte mir das wäre nicht so schlimm.

Was meinst du???

Weusti


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Dezember 2004)

Team Scalpel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> die frage ist berechtigt.
> Möchte wieder CC fahren aber auch Marathon evt. die Transalp .


Hi,
Bei dem Einsatzbereich würde ich Dir eher zum Element raten. 
Es wäre jedenfalls ein ziemlicher Schmarrn in das ETSX eine 80 mm Gabel reinzubauen. Das dürfte nicht wirklich mit dem Dämpfer harmonieren, der ja schon 90 bis 115 mm hat. 
Das ETSX ist halt irgendwie auch ein bischen All-Mountain und nicht wirklich das pure Mahrathon-Bike. 
Beim Element hast Du die Auswahl zwischen dem TSC (Scandium-Rahmen) mit 80mm vo./hi. und den restlichen Modellen Element 70/50/30 mit 100mm jeweils vo./hi. 
Weniger Federweg ist bei Rocky Mountain nicht mehr  
Grüße
Tom


----------



## clemson (26. Dezember 2004)

Servus, 

denke mal für reine cc rennen ist das element das geeignetere bike.
ets ist eher etwas  für technisch schwere marathons, bzw mehrtagesrennen oder einfach wie all-mountain schon sagte ein all-mountain bike.

Wobei es durchaus auch für schwere rennen zu gebrauchen ist, siehe reeves und tominson die damit dietrnasalp gefahren sind.

jedoch  würde ich auch keine  80mm gabe einbauen ....
fahre meins mit 100 mm und das paßt und könnte sogar mehr vertragen

mfg
clemson


----------



## Team Scalpel (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,


danke euch für euere Antworten .  

Denke werde es dann auch in Richtung Element laufen lassen.  

Wünsche noch schöne rest Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


Gruß der Weusti


----------

